# Loctite UltraGel



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knows if this is safe to use for fragging? The only chemicals listed on the web and package is cyanoacrylate and an unknown thickener.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's safe - and expensive!

I used to use it till I started using 5 or 6 tubes in a sitting fragging. Now I get the dollar store brand gel-cyanoacrylate. I've been using it for a while now with no ill effects to coral or to the tank. And it's wallet-safe, and essentially the same stuff.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the quick response, I know its expensive but right at the moment i don't have much to frag so since its the only thing I can find in the area without driving all over the place it will do.

Since we r on the subject though what do you use and where do you get it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dollarama Adhero brand Thick Gel Super Glue. I usually buy 10+ tubes, which will last me anywhere from 2 - 6 months dependig on how much fragging I do.

They're 3g tubes, so you can use them faster before they harden.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

nice i just used that loctite and didnt like it, I found it hard to use the bottle it comes in, i will definatly go and get some of that stuff you used.

anyways thanks for the help. I hope my zoa frags work out. I found them to be pretty tricky to frag.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I recently bought some pumps from MOPS and decided to pickup some ZAP Gel fragging glue to add to my order.

Does the dollarama brand have the long thin spout for precision use?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thick gel glue from Bulk Reef Supply is cheaper than dollarama glue, by volume. I use both.

You can also try Gorilla super glue (gel) from Canadian Tire, but it's not as thick as others - ok to be used with epoxy putty but not by itself.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

How do you use epoxy and gel glue together?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We use Gorilla and BSI glue


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

will: It's a trick that we use when working with warhammer figures. the epoxy putty seems to really grab hold of superglue very fast and very hard. We did this typically with metal models where joints were awkward or heavier. Usually in conjunction with pinning the peice.

I used it to cement some chalice in the nano to a rock. gel glue on the frag's rubble then a sausage of putty. press it into the glue on the rubble spot of the frag. add another good dollup of gel on the putty and press teh whole thing against your rock area. Ensure you get it wher you want because it will hold fast and hold well. 

the putty forces the glue and itself into the crevices and the bond is epic.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> How do you use epoxy and gel glue together?


The idea is that the epoxy doesnt'really hold the two pieces together - it just provides a perfect mold of each surface to b attached. This way the glue can bond the two surfaces pretty well without gaps, making a tighter bond. Also, it's useful when two pieces aren't the same shape, or a different orientation is required of the pieces being stuck together.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Used superglue today and my fingers stil attached to glue box 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> Used superglue today and my fingers stil attached to glue box


Were you fragging or attaching coral to live rock?

It takes some practice to get this right. I hardly get superglue on my fingers these days.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Were you fragging or attaching coral to live rock?
> 
> It takes some practice to get this right. I hardly get superglue on my fingers these days.


Same - my fingers used to be a mess after fragging and attaching corals to rock. Nowadays I just get a dab here and there


----------

